# I'm a believer...



## axnar (May 13, 2004)

I've been riding a steel (EL-OS) Bianchi for the last 10 years - and a Cannondale before that. After reading about the feel of riding on carbon, I decided to check it out. I found this frame on ebay and built it up a couple of weeks ago. I love it!! It's so stiff and responsive, but VERY smooth and planted feeling. I was looking for a bike I could build up as a competent race machine and went the used frame route so I wouldn't have to worry too much about scratching it, etc. This is absolutely perfect. I call it the 'magic carpet ride', what an awesome feeling. If any of you have camping/backpacking experience, my take on this bike is like how it felt to sleep on a thermarest for the first time - the bumps are still there, but the edge is really taken off of them. Nice!! Climbing is great, it eagerly responds. Descents are amazing - I ride on a lot of rough pavement and now it's just point and shoot rather than try to avoid every little pebble or crack. A+

I can't imagine riding anything but carbon in the future - and especially LOOK.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome to the group.... The 381 is my favorite frame... Excellent job with the build.

Very nice


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep. Welcome to the fold. Once you've ridden a Look, you won't settle for anything else


----------



## jaybird (Feb 6, 2004)

can I ask what you paid for it? I have the same frame and I might try and sell mine before I go to the middle east and was just curious what they are going for.


----------



## axnar (May 13, 2004)

can I ask what you paid for it? I have the same frame and I might try and sell mine before I go to the middle east and was just curious what they are going for.


Sure. I paid $630. Seller stated less than 100 miles - if true, that's some of the roughtest 100 miles ever seen... The frame shows signs of quite a bit of use. There was one major scratch on the downtube that I was aware of before purchase, so I knew it wasn't mint or anything. All in all, I'm fairly happy with it and the price I paid. The ride is great and it will make a good race machine. The fork was in excellent condition, which was worth a fair bit in my book, too.


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

axnar said:


> can I ask what you paid for it? I have the same frame and I might try and sell mine before I go to the middle east and was just curious what they are going for.
> 
> 
> Sure. I paid $630. Seller stated less than 100 miles - if true, that's some of the roughtest 100 miles ever seen... The frame shows signs of quite a bit of use. There was one major scratch on the downtube that I was aware of before purchase, so I knew it wasn't mint or anything. All in all, I'm fairly happy with it and the price I paid. The ride is great and it will make a good race machine. The fork was in excellent condition, which was worth a fair bit in my book, too.



Too bad the seller felt he had to stretch the truth, cause even beat to sh*t, that is an awesome price on that frame. I have a 481 SL, which is basically the same frame (maybe a little lighter, by about a bottle cage) and I paid...........oh let's just forget what I paid.


----------



## axnar (May 13, 2004)

*Yeah, I hear ya...*



fred said:


> Too bad the seller felt he had to stretch the truth, cause even beat to sh*t, that is an awesome price on that frame. I have a 481 SL, which is basically the same frame (maybe a little lighter, by about a bottle cage) and I paid...........oh let's just forget what I paid.


These things are bucks!! Anyway, if the scratch would have only been 'skin' deep I would have been a lot happier. See this thread for details:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=13248 

I've patched it up with some marine epoxy and so far it doesn't seem to be a problem. I have around 500 miles on it now, including a couple of training races. I was pretty worried when I first saw the gouge, but don't give it much thought anymore.

Seeing this picture that shows the cross-section of the tubing helped ease my mind, it is fairly thick as Dave indicated.


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

axnar said:


> These things are bucks!! Anyway, if the scratch would have only been 'skin' deep I would have been a lot happier. See this thread for details:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=13248
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but I think the frame is going to be fine with an epoxy patch. The Look frames in particular are bulletproof. I have heard story after story of these frames holding up forever, and I'll bet Dave has a few of his own. Congratulations on an awesome purchase. Your bike looks really sweet built up as well.


----------

